# Cows Milk.. Any Point!!



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just want to through this one out there :-\

Gave our boy some milk this morning on top of a couple of scrambled eggs.(Bit of a weekend thing when the kids used to ask for boiled eggs & soldiers, can't seem to kick the habit even now there grown up the dog gets the egg 'Treatment'....)

Got me to thinking is there any nutritional value in cows milk for a dog!!!
He seems to lap it up so I guess he's not complaining ???

Hobbsy


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hobbys, my understanding is that cows milk isn't good for dogs. When I was a child hundreds of years ago (before kibble) we always used to give our Danes a pint of milk with a raw egg and shell beaten into it every day. They were all very healthy and lived a lot longer than most Danes today.

However, my understanding is that dogs are lactose intolerant and that undiluted cows milk will give a dog the runs.

Here is a quote from an article that briefly describes why dogs should or shouldn't drink milk.

"_Few dog owners know that most dogs tend to be lactose intolerant. This means that they lack the enzyme beta lactamase, which allows the digestive system to break down the kind of sugar contained in milk. 

Dogs that lack this enzyme end up with a lot of undigested sugar in their intestinal tract, which creates a wonderful breeding environment for bacteria. When a lot of bacteria grows in the intestinal tract it can irritate the stomach and intestine and cause vomiting and diarrhea. These are the same problems that occur in lactose-intolerant people._

_That being said, while many dogs are lactose intolerant, some are not. Some dogs love the taste of milk and other dairy products and won't have any stomach or intestinal problems when they get some as a treat. 

The bottom line is, it may be okay to give your dog a small amount of milk if it doesn't cause her any vomiting, diarrhea, or other discomfort. Check with your veterinarian first to be sure it won't cause your pooch any health problems or interfere with his diet." _ 

So there you go. I have this image in my mind of your dog sitting at the table (napkin tucked into collar) with you at the weekend - milk, boiled egg and soldiers to dunk - do lets have a photo


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hotmischief, interesting reply.

Regarding your image of us both sat at the breakfast table, your not a million miles away.... ??? (didn't leave my webcam on again did I??)
Me and Brook are not that formal at weekend breakfast... we give the napkins a miss  
I'll do my best to get a picture posted ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

In keeping with what hotmischief posted above, I have read somewhere that if your dog ever gets constipated, just give him a little cow's milk and it will take care of the problem. 

Now a quick question: What are the "soldiers" in boiled eggs & soldiers?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Mswhipple, I'm shocked such a 'seasoned chef' like yourself has never heard of Eggs & Soldiers 
Treat yourself tomorrow at breakfast . Take a look at the links..
  ;D

http://exoticeatingexperiment.blogspot.co.uk/2008/04/eggs-with-toast-soldiers.html

Hobbsy


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I've heard cows milk isn't good for them, but you can give goats milk or yogurt. Riley has her frozen yogurt treats every once in a while and I've noticed it gives her gas... maybe she's having a hard time digesting it?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeh, we give him yogurt and creme fresh too.
To be honest these tend to make his stools a little looser than when I give him occasional drop of milk to cool the scrambled eggs down.
Very interesting though how some dogs can take it and some cant.

Hobbsy


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Love the pictures hobbys. It will certainly introduce our friends across the pond to a delicious egg and toast treat. Never heard of anybody having it when I lived in the US.

I have come to the conclusion that my poor dogs are very hard done by as I feed only doggy treats.. sorry I lie.. I have been know to give Fergus the odd ice cream cone if we're out and having ice cream. I mean it would bve cruel to lick away at a cone infront of him and not give him one. It is such a waste of money as he swallows it whole.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

hobbsy1010, thank you so much for the photos and tutorial. I love eggs prepared almost any way, so will certainly have to do this! It's such a cute name, too... eggs & soldiers.

For years, eggs had such a bad reputation for raising cholesterol, but I never gave them up. Now, as it turns out, we know that dietary cholesterol has little effect on blood levels. Eggs happen to be *the most perfect protein on the planet!! * They can be eaten and enjoyed in moderation, without giving a thought to your cholesterol levels. Willie loves them, too. ;D _He likes his scrambled, with a side of crisp bacon. HA-Ha-ha! Just kidding._


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Mswhipple,

Have to say eggs have had a 'Bad Press' this side of the Pond over the past few years too! :-\ (Salmonella Scares.GOVERNMENT!!)

Just like you, always loved them from a kid and never gave up on them 

As I always thought a true 'Super Food'  

Hobbsy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey, you know, I just watched an episode of "Doc Martin" and in one scene Martin Ellingham is having breakfast with his Aunt. Guess what they are eating?? Boiled Eggs & Soldiers!! I was real proud of myself for knowing that! HA-Ha-ha!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Need to add some Vegemite to to those soldiers.......... that would make it perfect Hobbsy......


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

OOOOhhhh noooooo, Vegimite  :'( :'( :'(

I'm thinking thats like our Marmite, God awful stuff :-X  

There's a saying over here,

"It's like 'MARMITE' you either love it or you hate it"

No middle ground with the stuff 

Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

You're not a true Aussie unless you like Vegemite............... they tried changing it a few years back............it's still sitting on shelves and is always being used as give aways with other products......... Can't beat good old Aussie Vegemite (now owned by an overseas company......)

I'm an old carn and I still eat it.........it's good for ya!


----------

